# Brittany ferries - cancelling June ferry to France



## Susie2017 (27 Apr 2020)

Hi I booked a round trip last Oct to France, due to depart end June 2020. Paid around 600 euro on deposit. I called them around a month ago to cancel but the guy on the phone told me to call back closer to end of April as that is when second tranche of fee was due and we could discuss moving my holiday forward. I told him I it wouldnt suit me to travel later in the year but his advice was to wait until now to contact them again. Anyway tried calling this morning and they are not taking calls owing to the crisis. Also have e mailed them and they say it is taking 72 hours to reply. But my final fee is due tomorrow. What to do ? If i cancel now do I lose all of my 600 ? If I move it forward then there are amendment fees which are also non refundable and anyway i dont want to go later in the year. I would ideally like to book for next year but I dont think that is possible this long in advance ? Anyone in a similiar 'boat'? I dont have holiday insurance as bad experience with it before when it didnt pay out after several days of lost luggage.


----------

